#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  How to activate (in case you dont's see a "post new thread" button)

## Arseny

1. Register
2. Follow the link in verification email to activate your account
3. In case you for some reason haven't received a verification email with a link (my case) log in to web site with login/password you used when registering
4. Go to "My profile" (right upper corner of web site) => Press "sent private message"=> "My settings" => "Edit Email & Password" - try change your email and you'll get a new verification email with a link you should follow. After that a "post new thread" button should finally appear. 


5. Make a usefull post (as i hope this one will be for somebody) and you should get new status letting you donwload all the usefull staff from this marveouls forum.See More: How to activate (in case you dont's see a "post new thread" button)

----------

